# mumps



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

serious outbreak at my daughter's school...right before the exams 

anyone else heard of any cases?


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Mumps - no not yet fingers crossed.

WHen I used to work in Abu Dhabi - this time of year was always chicken pox season!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

my daughter's jabs are up to date which according to the NHS should provide 95% protection. seriously hope so


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have heard of people having chicken pox.


----------

